# The $40.00 lesson



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 13, 2022)

As I noted in a previous post, I've been looking for a vintage step through bicycle to try and entice my wife into riding with me more often.  I didn't want to spend a bunch of money, as I wasn't sure if she'd be keen on the idea, plus I don't really have any money.  And I didn't want to travel far to buy anything, so that left me with diddly-squat.  I finally came across a listing on Facebook Marketplace for a lightweight, step-through Schwinn.  The listing didn't have any info, but from the pics I could see that it was a Breeze, and based on the movie reel sprocket was no newer than '68.  I contacted the seller, who for once was EXTREMELY friendly, and agreed to meet yesterday after work.  When I arrived we chatted about bikes, and he was wearing a Red Sox cap, and being a fellow Fenway Fan we discussed baseball a bit, and then he showed me the bike. 

Standing next to it, I suddenly felt very tall, why did this bike feel so tiny?

And then it dawned on me-- this was a 24" Breeze.  Crap.  I wanted a bike that would be easier for my wife to handle, but I didn't want one THAT small.  In all of my searching I hadn't come across a single 24" bike, so I didn't even think to ask.  The pictures on his listing showed the bike without anything else around it for perspective, so it didn't look any different.  But the seller was SO nice, and SO accommodating, I didn't have the heart to admit that I eff-ed up.  So now I have a 1967 24" Breeze:


















It's a nice little bike-- little being the operative word-- albeit a bit sunburnt.  But it's very clean, with only a bit of surface rust to deal with.  So I guess I'll clean it up, lube it and stick some new tires and tubes on it and see what my wife thinks.  Though I think I'll keep this part of the story a secret.


----------



## juvela (Aug 13, 2022)

-----

😉 🚲

the reverse mounted mudguard certainly gives it an odd look

sometimes folks remove them for a "racier"/"sportier" look

in cases where they don't get lost or thrown out they occasionaly get remounted like this

---

did something similar with a junior tenspeed attempting to help a poster on another forum

after we exchanged a few messages it dawned on me dull "braine" that the cycle's wheel size might be 600A  😧



-----


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 13, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 😉 🚲
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don’t know why they mounted the fender backwards, it certainly looks awkward in the photos.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

Once you get it cleaned up and present it to your wife, maybe she'll give you a hint of what she would really like if the Breeze doesn't suit her fancy. 
Be careful with that paint. My two 63 Varsitys lost a majority of paint when they got rained on. The paint was fried from being in the sun too long. I had them covered and the wind blew off the cover and they got a wee bit wet. The men's version is 10 times worse.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Once you get it cleaned up and present it to your wife, maybe she'll give you a hint of what she would really like if the Breeze doesn't suit her fancy.
> Be careful with that paint. My two 63 Varsitys lost a majority of paint when they got rained on. The paint was fried from being in the sun too long. I had them covered and the wind blew off the cover and they got a wee bit wet. The men's version is 10 times worse.
> 
> View attachment 1679036
> ...



Thanks for the tip, I’ll keep this one out of the elements for sure.


----------



## juvela (Aug 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Once you get it cleaned up and present it to your wife, maybe she'll give you a hint of what she would really like if the Breeze doesn't suit her fancy.
> Be careful with that paint. My two 63 Varsitys lost a majority of paint when they got rained on. The paint was fried from being in the sun too long. I had them covered and the wind blew off the cover and they got a wee bit wet. The men's version is 10 times worse.
> 
> View attachment 1679036
> ...





-----

thanks very much for sharing this example

with these flambouyants the undercoat often bonds to the frame better than the colour bonds to the undercoat

have worked on a number of Motobecane produced machines (Orly, Astra, Dynamax, etc.) from the 1960's and early 1970's which exhibited this same sort of weathering

their base coat is wonderfully durable and does a fine job of protecting the frame tubing against corrosion


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Thanks for the tip, I’ll keep this one out of the elements for sure.




It looks like it's too late from what I can see. Note the fenders and other parts on the bike. I was going to clean these up since they were both decent untouched originals with dull paint and minimal rust. After being washed down with a little bit of Arizona rain, I have to figure out a different plan for these. Here's a before shot.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 13, 2022)

if nothing else you could probably part it and get your money back ?


----------



## lounging (Aug 13, 2022)

I think I have one of these post war monark 26" wheel frames and maybe 2 prewar womens frames free plus shipping if you want to build something for your wife. Only the monark photo right now


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 14, 2022)

lounging said:


> I think I have one of these post war monark 26" wheel frames and maybe 2 prewar womens frames free plus shipping if you want to build something for your wife. Only the monark photo right now
> View attachment 1679332



Appreciate the offer, but I’m still paying for the parts I bought rebuilding my ‘54 Corvette.


----------



## kccomet (Aug 14, 2022)

a 40 dollar lesson, I think you got off cheap. my lessons are usually a lot more expensive, especially when I never learn


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 24, 2022)

Well, she cleaned up pretty good.  New tubes, new tires, all lubed up and ready to go.  Sadly my wife and I both bump our knees on the handlebars while peddling, so she’s going to have to go (the bike, not my wife, sheeeeesh).
Anyone interested in a 24” Breeze?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2022)

A set of Chimp bars will solve the problem. But that seat post indicates she really needs a bigger bike for easier pedaling.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> A set of Chimp bars will solve the problem. But that seat post indicates she really needs a bigger bike for easier pedaling.



Yeah, it’s too bad, it’s a nice little bike.  Amazing what a difference two inches makes (TWSS).


----------



## itsa510 (Aug 26, 2022)

Those wheelchair tires on it?  I've found they fit a variety of smaller bikes.  It's a nice keeper.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 26, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Well, she cleaned up pretty good.  New tubes, new tires, all lubed up and ready to go.  Sadly my wife and I both bump our knees on the handlebars while peddling, so she’s going to have to go (the bike, not my wife, sheeeeesh).
> Anyone interested in a 24” Breeze?
> 
> View attachment 1685055
> ...



If it weren't for the price of shipping from CA to KY, I'd be interested in the whole bike to trade out the rims. I need a set of S5 rims for my MantaRay, if they're side stamped.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 26, 2022)

itsa510 said:


> Those wheelchair tires on it?  I've found they fit a variety of smaller bikes.  It's a nice keeper.



They’re a Kenda S-5 tire I found at a bikeshop in Philly on Ebay.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 26, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> If it weren't for the price of shipping from CA to KY, I'd be interested in the whole bike to trade out the rims. I need a set of S5 rims for my MantaRay, if they're side stamped.



If side stamped means what I think it does, these are not.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 26, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> If side stamped means what I think it does, these are not.



Darn.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2022)

Side stamped S-5.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 26, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Side stamped S-5.
> 
> View attachment 1685963



That’s what I thought, thanks for the confirmation.  Mine are stamped right down the center.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 29, 2022)

Aaaaaand it sold.  Color me shocked.  And after buying new tires and tubes, I basically broke even.  Onward.


----------

